# Bleach Pregnancy Test



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

When using bleach to test for pregnancy, how long post-breeding do you need to wait before the test will be accurate?

Thanks!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

How do you bleach test?


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Add the doe's urine to bleach and watch for it to start fizzing/foaming. If it does, she's pregnant, if not, then she's open. At least that's how I read it, I haven't tried it yet. I'd really like to, supposedly it's very accurate.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

There's a post about it on here somewhere, from back in January. That's where I first heard about it.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I tried it on an open doe and one that was bred 8 weeks and nothing happened so my concensus is that it doesn't work.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Darn, I thought I had found a faster alternative to taking blood samples and waiting for lab test results...


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't take my word for it, I was thinking the same thing but I posted on a Facebook group also and several others tried it without success. But I think some have said it works, so who knows for sure. I guess the only way to know for sure is a blood test but I guess I will wait for the 5 months and see what comes.....lol..... You could also try the pooch test after 3 months of being bred. I think there are a few on this forum that are pretty good at that.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Yeah, I guess I'll give it a try on one of my does that I know for sure is bred and see what happens. I was hoping to find a test that would work early, before the recommended time allowance for blood tests.


----------

